Ask HN: Why is XML so prevalent in describing GUI views? - vuyani
======
nercht12
Maybe 'cause of HTML? Depends on what framework you look at. Web tech is
everywhere, so you see HTML alot. In some senses, I'd say it's more structured
and readable that formats like JSON. e.g. compare:

<div id="parent"><div id="child">Hello World</div></div>

div: { id:"parent", members: { div: { id:"child", content:"Hello World" } } }

